# What tint did you use or plan on using?



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

It was a major debate for me to tint this car. In the state of PA, it is legal only if 70% of light will come through the window(which is basically stock from the factory). With my car being dark, with a dark interior I chose 35% tint. Have any of you been hassled for tint in your state? I am on day 2 and not been hassled yet. What have you chosen? Opinions on the 35% tint?

Is anyone against tinting their cruze?


----------



## EcoTec (Mar 9, 2012)

I've got an appointment for friday to get mine tinted, legal in illinois is 35% all around or 5% on back if front is 50 or lighter. The guy told me he would do darker so i chose 20% but now your making me re-think. 35% looks fine on your black cruze, which is also what i have. Is it that dark in person or does it just look darker from the pictures?


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

It is fairly dark, but up close you can see into the car. If you want to go 5% it will be almost as if u can't see through the window. Have you tint guy show you some examples. After I was shown, I ended up going 35%


----------



## EcoTec (Mar 9, 2012)

Ill see what the 20% will look like vs. the 35%, ill post pics on friday after its done.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I am also in Pa. Pittsburgh area to be more specific. I have never had any problems with the cars ive driven in. 

My last car was 35% all around.

My cruze has 35 on sides 20 on back. And I have 20 on a 13" strip up front. 

Honestly I would like to go 20 on sides as well 

Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Mar 10, 2012)

I went 20% all the way around. Looks awesome. I'll post pics tomorrow. Its illegal to tint the front windows at all in CA, but I don't care much. Its a $20 fix-it ticket. Plus, the place I got my windows tinted at will pull the tint of the front 2 windows and replace it for free after the fix-it "inspection".


----------



## superdave (Oct 4, 2011)

I went 5 percent on rear doors and rear window. In Saskatchewan its illegal to put any tint on front doors due to the laminating effect of the window, no longer tempered and unsafe apparently. I love the 5 percent and have no troubles at night. Way nicer at night actually, no headlights shining thru. I'd post pics but don't know how lol


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

TacoMEDIC said:


> I went 20% all the way around. Looks awesome. I'll post pics tomorrow. Its illegal to tint the front windows at all in CA, but I don't care much. Its a $20 fix-it ticket. Plus, the place I got my windows tinted at will pull the tint of the front 2 windows and replace it for free after the fix-it "inspection".


HAHA yea. CA sux ass! I went with 35% on the front windows and 5% rear windows. The dealer told me they dont have issues with people coming in for new tint @ 35% unless they had like limo tint in the rear. but I also have a titanium interior. But we will see. Just got the tint done today.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

here in quebec canada its whatever tint you want on the rear passenger windows and rear window. 35 % on the front driver and passenger windows. im going 35 all around and 50% on my headlights and tail lights


----------



## ECO Driver (Jun 17, 2012)

EcoTec said:


> I've got an appointment for friday to get mine tinted, legal in illinois is 35% all around or 5% on back if front is 50 or lighter. The guy told me he would do darker so i chose 20% but now your making me re-think. 35% looks fine on your black cruze, which is also what i have. Is it that dark in person or does it just look darker from the pictures?


The tint law in Illinois is as stated, if there is no factory window tint you can go no darker than 35%, If the vehicle comes with rear windows factory tinted the front to doors can only be darkened to 50%. I went with staying legal at 35% and it looks just fine, glad some legislators had some common sense to change the tint laws!


----------



## The Wolf Wagon (Mar 5, 2012)

Mine are tinted at the NC legal limit of 35%.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

In maryland you allowed to have up to 65%. at least 35% of light has to make it thru. we have a meter in the shop and all day long we are testing cause of all the tickets. nothing better to do in md. after ur 3 repair order u get a must show ticket. at that point ur f...ed. they will take ur plates and you cant drive the car.
I went with 10% all around... at night you can't see anything at all. in the day not so bad


----------

